# Pedal Force MT Carbon Frame Group Buy #3 Has Started!!



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

*Group buy ends May 31st!!*

The Pedal Force MT Carbon Frame Group Buy #3 has started! the prices have 2 levels of discount:

1 - 9 buyers	$750 (full price)
*10 - 29 buyers $600*
*30 or more buyers $525*

There are 7 buyers now, with 2 at the $600 level (I am one of them)

If you even think you can use one of these frames, join in and save $$$. Tell your friends! Post on other forums! Lets make it to 30+ buyers. I have been trying to get another group buy started, and it is finally here. $600 is a great deal for a frame like this, and $525 is incredible!

I am not affiliated with Pedal Force in any way. I just want to get a great deal on a carbon frame. All the reviews of these frames have been very good, and the past group buys went well.

Please join at the $600 level! It should be easy to get 8 more buyers. If there are over 30 buyers total, the price will drop to $525 for all buyers!


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

What is the axle to crown used to calculate the geometry sheet? I cannot read the little type on the picture.


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

I just sent a message to the Pedal Force owner to get a clarification of the axle to crown measurement. I will let you know when I get an answer. The owner is usually very fast answering questions.


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

There are now 9 buyers! 3 at $600, and another 6 at the $525 level. There are less than 2 weeks left to sign up. go to products and group buys to join.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Something to lust after while you wait for your new frame(s)

13.13 lbs.









17.87 lbs.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Can someone measure for me the distance from the rear axle to the chainstay arch? Same for the distance to the seat stay arch? Essentially, I want to know how tall of a tire I can run.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

elephant said:


> What is the axle to crown used to calculate the geometry sheet? I cannot read the little type on the picture.


Any answer here?


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

BDC, excuse my ignorance but what is on your front & rear derraileur?


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

campisi said:


> BDC, excuse my ignorance but what is on your front & rear derraileur?


Sorry, are you asking what derailleurs I am using?


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

campisi said:


> BDC, excuse my ignorance but what is on your front & rear derraileur?


The big X is Shimano marketing for XTR


----------



## klein001 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nice bikes BDC!!! How much $$$ did you invest in the geared bike?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

rensho said:


> Can someone measure for me the distance from the rear axle to the chainstay arch? Same for the distance to the seat stay arch? Essentially, I want to know how tall of a tire I can run.


bdc88, can you help a brother out with the above measurements?


----------



## ddakin (Mar 2, 2004)

*Bottle cages*

Let me know if anyone is interested in a group buy on 25-gram carbon bottle cages to go with those frames


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

klein001 said:


> Nice bikes BDC!!! How much $$$ did you invest in the geared bike?


Under $2500 since I did not have to buy the wheels.I shop around a lot looking for exactly what I want then when I find it, I almost always get it lower than listed.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

rensho said:


> bdc88, can you help a brother out with the above measurements?


I will measure it when I get home after work today. I guess I can help out since I have one or two of the frames.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Alright I eyeballed the distance with a tape measure and a straight edge as I was just to damn lazy to pop off the wheel for you. It looks like the distance from the center of the skewer to both locations that you asked for is 14" / 355.5mm

There is a good inch between the tire and end point on both locations and I am running 1.9 tires


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

elephant said:


> Any answer here?


Running out of time on the geometry question. What is the axle to crown used to calculate the geometry?


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

If someone could answer elephants question that'd be sweet!

Do you reckon we'll get enough for the $525? We're at 16 + 5 + 1 so far.... another 8 needed in 6 days. If you're considering this, lash out and get it. I havent heard a single complaint about these frames, only good things, hence why I've signed up. Anyone interested in multiples? I would, but Im super low on funds after buying parts, being a student, that will leave zero $$ for entering races.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

Can this be posted on Weight Weenies, too? Maybe pick up a few more buyers.


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

ignore this


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

elephant said:


> What is the axle to crown used to calculate the geometry sheet? I cannot read the little type on the picture.


I received a reply from Pedal Force that the axle to crown measurement used is 455mm.


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

Just 3 shy of 30!!! We might make it after all! Tell your mates...


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

bdc88 said:


> Alright I eyeballed the distance with a tape measure and a straight edge as I was just to damn lazy to pop off the wheel for you. It looks like the distance from the center of the skewer to both locations that you asked for is 14" / 355.5mm
> 
> There is a good inch between the tire and end point on both locations and I am running 1.9 tires


I think the measurement from Pedal Force was a mistype. They must have meant 355mm, and that looks like what is on the geometry chart on their web site.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

bdc88's measurements are for the rear tire clearance from the brake arch support and the chainstay/bottom bracket interface. His measurements were in response to rear tire clearance inquiries. I had a front shock (Lefty) on my PF MT that had an A/C length of 475mm, so there's no way that this measurement is supposed to be 355.

On another note, anyone who is in this GB, that happens to be on the west coast interested in helping me out? I would like to acquire 3 spare derailleur hangers for my 2 frames I picked up from the last 2 MT frame GBs.

If you can help out, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## elephant (Mar 21, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> I had a front shock (Lefty) on my PF MT that had an A/C length of 475mm, so there's no way that this measurement is supposed to be 355.


I was wondering about fork length. If it is 455 then a 100mm fork will probably ride about ride with sag. I am in between the 19 and the 21. If I go with the 19 then I am not worried about HTA, but the 21 has a 71 so I would like to keep it that steep.

What are others thinking for a fork?

I will decide today if I am in on the GB.


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

I am planning on running an 80mm fork, and I like a step head tube angle. I think Pedal Force has designed the frame to work with a 100mm fork. I just got off my butt, and measured the uncompressed axle to crown dimensions on the forks I have. My 110mm travel Meks Carbon fork is 480mm, my 80mm SID W/C is 450mm, and my 63mm Judy SL (1997 model which weighs less than my SID) is 430mm. I measured as best I could from the top of the crown (where the lower HS race is seated) to the middle of the front axle.

I would think 455mm would be about where a 100mm fork would be when compressed to a normal sag height.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

Hi.

I just signed as 30th person on the group pay list. (I really don´t know why, it all hapened so fast  )

One question though, please answer quicly. Will the frames be shipped one at the time to all customers or all to a single place?


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

Hologram said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just signed as 30th person on the group pay list. (I really don´t know why, it all hapened so fast  )
> 
> One question though, please answer quicly. Will the frames be shipped one at the time to all customers or all to a single place?


Pedal Force will ship the frames or whole bikes to each individual address one at a time. The exact timing of the shipments depends on the availability of the frame sizes. The "Group Buy" works more like a discount sale or promotion.


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

PM sent last night.  Still trying to get in on this GB before it's too late.


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

Blu Falcon said:


> PM sent last night.  Still trying to get in on this GB before it's too late.


Anyone can join at the Pedal Force web site. Register, and go to products, group buys, MT frame group buy, and select group buy tab.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

Does anybody know when frames will be shipped? Soon after payment or sarting from 30-June?


----------



## jimmygunka (May 22, 2008)

*bottle cages*



ddakin said:


> Let me know if anyone is interested in a group buy on 25-gram carbon bottle cages to go with those frames


How much would these cost? Doesn't sound like a bad idea.

What kind are they?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Hologram said:


> Does anybody know when frames will be shipped? Soon after payment or sarting from 30-June?


+1 on this. The message from PF is not clear.


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

I was able to make it in on the GB last week and, after 15 years of buying off the floor and plunging into, GULP, building my first bike. Nerves aside, and on the purely practical side of this, is there a good shopping list for components and all things sundry I'll need in order avoid hoofing it to the LBS 15 times? Appreciate thoughts. Couldn't find anything searching forum...but then again, "I'm not a very smart man Jenny!"


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

One more question (in addition to the above), does anyone happen to know the weight of this frame in size 21"? I'm putting my build Excel sheet together (roughing it since I don't have an official shopping list to go by) and would like to track weight on this build as well. 'ppreciate it!


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

ducpilot said:


> One more question (in addition to the above), does anyone happen to know the weight of this frame in size 21"? I'm putting my build Excel sheet together (roughing it since I don't have an official shopping list to go by) and would like to track weight on this build as well. 'ppreciate it!


They list the 21" frame weight at 1250gr (2.75lb). If you did not order the pedal force headset, you will need a similar one (Cane Creek 1-1/8" ZS compatible headset (Zero Stack 44mm ID)). Also needed:
31.6 seat post and 34.9 seatpost clamp
34.9 front derailleur
Fork with 1 1/8" steerer
crankset with 68mm compatible english thread bottom bracket
Brakes (disc or canti)
Shifters
Rear Derailleur
saddle
26" wheelset and tires/tubes
stem
handlebar
grips
cables
chain
cassette


----------



## gracelandheightz (Jun 16, 2008)

I want in on this groupbuy, any chance its still good? Also has anyone shipped these frames to Canada and if so what were the extra costs like besides gst and the initial shipping costs from pedalforce? Thx in advance!

Steve


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks thetschappats. Being a relative newcomer to this site, I'd like to share my build in the right forum. None seem to jump out at me as the absolutely right place to post. Seeing how I'm trying to keep it a light XC, anyone think there's a problem posting up my build in Weight Weenies (though I'd never call myself that obsessed to deserve the title)?


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

ducpilot said:


> Thanks thetschappats. Being a relative newcomer to this site, I'd like to share my build in the right forum. None seem to jump out at me as the absolutely right place to post. Seeing how I'm trying to keep it a light XC, anyone think there's a problem posting up my build in Weight Weenies (though I'd never call myself that obsessed to deserve the title)?


This is a great place to post a light build. You can also add your bike to www.light-bikes.com if you weigh each part as you build. I try to take pictures of every part on a scale to help keep track of the component weights.


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, here goes. The shopping list that I've struggled through the last few days. Not complete yet and I might be missing a few parts (please feel free to point it out) and I'm not 100% on every part yet (crankset especially). Thoughts? Fast & light for under 3 hours was kind of the bike in mind here.

Bottom Bracket	Included RaceFace Next
Cassette	SRAM 9 Speed PG-990 11-32
Chain	SRAM PC 991 CrossStep
Crankset	RaceFace Next Carbon Crankset, 175mm 44/32/22 
Frame	Pedal Force MT
Freehub	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Front brake caliper	Included Avid Juicy Carbon
Front brake lever	Avid Juicy Carbon 185mm
Front Derailluer	SRAM X0
Front disc rotor	Included Avid Juicy Carbon
Front Fork	Fox 32 F80
Front hub	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Front skewer	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Front Spokes	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Gear cables/housings	Jagwire Blue housing/cables
Grips	No Clue Yet
Handlebars	Easton EC90
Headset	Cane Creek Zero Stick ZS-6
Pedals	Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 4Ti
Rear brake caliper	Included Avid Juicy Carbon
Rear brake levers	Avid Juicy Carbon 160mm
Rear Derailluer	SRAM X0 Medium
Rear disc rotor	Included Avid Juicy Carbon
Rear skewer	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Rear Spokes	Included Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Rims	Crank Brothers Cobalt XC
Saddle	Selle Italia Flite TLD
Seat Post	Thomson Masterpiece
Seatpost clamp	Hope Seat Collar
Shifters	SRAM X0
Stem	Thomson Elite X4
Tires	Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0


----------



## carstenschaltz (Oct 24, 2007)

when is the last day to add your name to the list? I cracked my trek 9.9 frame with a major case of chainsuck and still waiting on whether the warentee will cover it. If not, i think this would be my best bet, if i can make it in time.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

carstenschaltz said:


> when is the last day to add your name to the list?


If you look carefully at the 1st post in this thread, you'll see that you missed the cut off date by almost a month.


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

carstenschaltz said:


> when is the last day to add your name to the list? I cracked my trek 9.9 frame with a major case of chainsuck and still waiting on whether the warentee will cover it. If not, i think this would be my best bet, if i can make it in time.


You might check in with the CS email box at Pedalforce. They let me in a little late (a couple of days), but mentioned a number of cancellations as the reason why they could extend the GB price to me. Of course that was nearly a month ago. My frame came yesterday. Drool!


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I got my 2 frames yesterday. I got in very late, after the deadline. I begged them and they let me pay the deposit 5 days after close.

The frames are light. 15" was 1124g, and 17" was 1165g.

One thing I don't like is that the rivet for the front der cable guide on the ST is riveted through, and the back of the rivet is about 3/8" long. This WILL NOT allow my seatpost to go down very far. I figure the rivet on my frames is 2-3" below the bottom of the TT. It would be fine if I don't put my seat down, but that is bogus on a MTB that you actually ride!!!

Anyone ahve a solution? Slot the seatpost, of angle cut it? Or somehow cut the rivet?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

rensho said:


> One thing I don't like is that the rivet for the front der cable guide on the ST is riveted through, and the back of the rivet is about 3/8" long. This WILL NOT allow my seatpost to go down very far. I figure the rivet on my frames is 2-3" below the bottom of the TT. It would be fine if I don't put my seat down, but that is bogus on a MTB that you actually ride!!!
> 
> Anyone ahve a solution? Slot the seatpost, of angle cut it? Or somehow cut the rivet?


All care, no responsibility for this one.

What you want to do is drill out the centre of the rivet. Make sure the drill bit is smaller than the overall size of the rivet head, you only want to drill out the centre part of the rivet and not any extra carbon from the frame. Use a low speed drill, ie a battery drill or an electric with a variable speed trigger. Go slow so you the bit doesn't skip off the rivet and scratch / gouge the frame. Once you've drilled out the centre of the rivet the head should pop off when you pull the drill back out, you'll know you're through 'cause the bit will jolt forward a little bit, when it does the head of the rivet will usually spin around a bit, if it doesn't it means the drill bit you used was too small and it hasn't completely drilled out the centre of the rivet. Move the drill around a little bit, carefully of course, and this should fix that problem. With the rivet gone you can use any one of a multitude of after market stick on / cable tie cable guides.

You know though that if you do this it will probably void the warranty should anything go wrong with the frame.:nono: Keep the original guide to rivet back on should you need to send the frame back.:thumbsup:

Under no circumstances should you slot your seat tube.

Good luck


----------



## carstenschaltz (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anybody put some real miles on some rough trail yet? I am interested, but durability is a bit of a concern for me as I broke my last CF frame. Any response is appreciated


----------



## Salt Cycles (Sep 25, 2004)

Getting ready to build up my Pedal Force MT bike and wanted to know what people are using for travel on the front fork??

The website says made for 80-125mm travel - anyone have thoughts they are willing to share on what travel they like?

I am going to be riding some XC races and XC trail riding on an Extra Large Frame.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## thetschappats (Mar 27, 2007)

*PedalForce 21" Frame weight with photos*

I received my frame about 10 days ago. It looks great! I ordered a 21" frame, and was amazed at the weight. The frame weighed 1190gr bare (no brake studs or water bottle cage screws, but with dérailleur hanger)! This is less than listed on the Pedal Force web site. I also received an extra dérailleur hanger and a headset.


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*any ride reports?*

Anyone willing to give a ride report on the latest batch of MT frames?

Thanks


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Can not give a ride report on the last batch but I will be selling two 17" frames if you know someone that wants one!


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*interesting*



bdc88 said:


> Can not give a ride report on the last batch but I will be selling two 17" frames if you know someone that wants one!


17 in is my size...I'll send you a PM

Can you give a ride report on any of the MT frames?

Thanks!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

bdc88 said:


> Can not give a ride report on the last batch but I will be selling two 17" frames if you know someone that wants one!


WWHHHHYYYYYYY!


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Because he buys extras.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Did not buy extras but I did buy two amazing carbon hardtails which will be sold off as soon as I finish selling my Cervelo Dual SL. All my bikes are going for the most part and I will just leave myself enough parts to build up a new aero road bike and an all mountain (sort of weight weenie) build. The all mountain will be built up with a 4" front and rear suspension but I would like to keep it fairly light if possible. 25 lbs would be great but I am not sure if that is possible.

The Pedal Force MT frames are amazing and light and I was going to just sell off my single speed build but decided today that the XC build would be parted out as well. My life and riding style are just going in a different direction and it is time to sell all off the weight weenie builds and just go with two bikes in the stable.

So an Aero Road bike will be used for road/club rides and for the odd triathlon and the all mountain will be used for the mountain bike park, Whistler, long days of fun in the mountains and maybe the odd Xterra.

I love all my bikes but with a recent injury to my ankle, a baby girl on the way in weeks, a 2.5 year old son and work responsibilities life has finally caught up with me so it is time to sell off everything for the most part and just focus on riding a couple of great bikes when I can and putting in a lot more time with the family where my time should be going.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

stevemtu said:


> 17 in is my size...I'll send you a PM
> 
> Can you give a ride report on any of the MT frames?
> 
> Thanks!


I have not had a ton of time on each bike due to an injury but my time on the frames that I built up were great. I really loved how responsive the frame was when you put power to the pedals. The bike takes off like no tomorrow when you come out a turn and the ride is surprisingly nice for a hardtail.

My XC build was just under 18 lbs and my SS build was just over 13 lbs. The XC build rides like a dream and the SS is almost too light but man that SS is a friggin rocket.

I think that I will save as many of my parts off the XC build for my new all mountain build and really do wish that I could have ridden the MT frames a lot more than I did.

The one thing best about the Pedal Force builds I did was the great service that I received from Pedal Force which was the only reason that I bought my RS2 road frame from them. That is the frame that I am really having a hard time parting with to the point that I might just build it up as a single speed to ride occasionally. I might still get rid of it but it is hard.

Pedal Force frames are a great deal for what you pay for and people are crazy not to buy one and build it up.


----------



## the rat (Jun 3, 2005)

Just took mine for its maiden voyage this morning...verdict = excellent!
I try and ride smooth just because it is a carbon frame, but I still took it through plenty of abuse, and even came off over a jump. The frame held up beautifully. It was stiff when climbing out of the saddle, and took the sting out of the rough stuff when in the saddle. Cant ask for much more really, Im very happy. Rode for 2 and a half hours and showed no signs of fatigue from rough stuff, something Im all too familiar with coming from an alloy hardtail.


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*nice*

I was hoping to hear something like that.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

the rat said:


> Just took mine for its maiden voyage this morning...verdict = excellent! Rode for 2 and a half hours.


You must be somewhere east of the Atlantic. It's 6am on the west coast of the Americas.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

bdc88 said:


> The all mountain will be built up with a 4" front and rear suspension but I would like to keep it fairly light if possible. 25 lbs would be great but I am not sure if that is possible.


4" at whistler, you're a brave soul

You could build up a Mojo SL or 575 and probably hit 25lbs. More travel also.


----------



## ducpilot (Jun 21, 2007)

*Selling brand new frame*

Hey guys/gals,

I bought on this group buy but ended up building out an Ellsworth frame instead. No particular reason beyond wanting a FS setup. So, I'm selling this frame. It's 21". Includes seat clamp. Never did anything to it, so it's as came from factory. I paid $560. I'll sell it to the first $450 (including free shipping).

Let's make a deal on a very cool frame.


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well my 17" frame is still in the garage so if someone wants it for $550 shipped, it is yours. I will also include the headset, KCNC Ti Pro Lite post and Omni Racer 10g seat post clamp.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*How tall are you ..*

I am 6 ft and wondering if this will fit me properly... The 17 inch you have for sale????


----------



## alt (Aug 15, 2007)

No, it will not fit. You definitely need 19"


----------



## bdc88 (Sep 27, 2005)

It depends on your measurements. I am 5'10" and it fits like a glove. I have a 31" inseam with a 105mm stem and a zero offset post and the seat height is 710mm from center of BB to top of saddle but I have some back issues so I am not super flexible.

Check out the measurements on the website and cross reference them with your own measurements and see what is the best size for you. Do some research and see what is best for you.

If you just go by height then I would say a 19" might be better but there is more to frame sizing than just saying that someone that is such a height will only fit one size frame.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Guys, to post sale ads, you have to buy a $2 ad in the classifieds. Thx.

I'm 5'7.5", and the 17" is a perfect fit for me. You can't be much taller and ride the 17". I'm 31" inseam. I run a 70.5cm seat height from BB to top of seat.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi guys! I'm very interested with the Pedal Force but can't seem to find many feedback/results on how they hold up. Has anyone out there broke a Pedal Force frame? Can they handle low 2-3 foot jumps?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

i would consider getting one, but don't like the seatstays with bosses... i like my disc brakes.


----------



## Hologram (May 30, 2008)

The bosses are removable. But of course it would look cleaner with out the holes.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> If you look carefully at the 1st post in this thread, you'll see that you missed the cut off date by almost a month.


lol, we need to get another group together for 30+ frames. Does anyone know how strong they are? I do too many drops and jumps thats good for my xc hardtail, and Im still learning to trust carbon.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

can we start a new group buy?


----------

